# Where's AF when you need it? Any tips for bringing it on?



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi
I am waiting for my period that is now 5 days late. I normally have a 28 day cycle am now on day 32. I don't think I ovulated late. The frustrating thing is that I start ivf this month on day 21 and all of my provisional dates are now going to be wrong- and the bank holiday is lurking in the way! I've taken 2 preg tests but bug FAT negatives. 
Does anyone have Ny tips for bringing my AF on? It feels like it's here (sorry tmi alert) but not actually flowing out if that makes sense?! I'm bloated And cramping but not bleeding! 
I guess a jog, exercise video and a hot bath maybe on the cards! 
Any advise would be appreciated as I'm going slightly insane! 

X


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

The clinic should be able to accommodate you on the date changes.  Mine did as I had a bit of a panic about starting treatment and I ended up starting on day 2 of my next period rather than day 21 of the cycle previous and the clinic were fine about this and just gave me new dates for the follow up appointments.

Personally I would still hold on to the hope that perhaps its just too early to be picked up on a p test and repeat the tests every couple of days.  I would not recommend the hot bath just in case you do end up pregnant as apparantly hot bath can raise your core temperature and thats not good for you if pregnant.  Avoid gin as well!  I'm advising you to do the opposite to what you wanted but I wouldnt rule out pregnancy just yet, you may just have a miracle on board.

Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## Janinio (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Katie Kate 

I know how you feel AF is 3 months late for me and I am waiting to start my ICSI cycle. The hospital have now told me they will prescribe something to bring it on - hopefully in the next day or 2 - I am just waiting for the call.

It's sooooo frustrating isn't it?

I have heard that it's quite common in ladies in our situation - wishing AF will arrive can apparently make her stay away 

Good Luck x


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

How frustrating! At least they can give u something to get the ball rolling. I went to Accupunture on Monday (only my. 2nd one) and an hour after my AF came. I think it was the stress of wanting it to come on time. Can't decide if I like the Accupunture or not, I get s bit bored! But hey if there's a possibility it could help I don't mind being bored! Start sniffing on 31 July- but cos I'm starting late I have to sniff for either just 10 days or 3 weeks so we will see how it goes.

Good luck both and thanks for your responses x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Accupuncture can help


----------

